

Android: float GRAVITY_DEATH_STAR_I - frisco
http://code.google.com/android/reference/android/hardware/SensorManager.html
Fourth entry from the top: const float GRAVITY_DEATH_STAR_I = 3.5303614E-7.
======
lucraft
Also SENSOR_TRICORDER: "When this sensor is available and enabled, the device
can be used as a fully functional Tricorder."

------
frisco
A friend worked out the math and it assumes a mass of 1e14 kg for the death
star.

also, i just noticed a GRAVITY_THE_ISLAND a couple more lines down. what?

~~~
jgrahamc
1.354e14 kg assuming the Death Star has a radius of 160 km. However there's
conflicting information about the diameter of the Death Star (some say 120 km,
others 160 km) and that's the diameter and not the radius.

So the Death Star would be considerably lighter than your friend's
calculation.

My calculations give 3.385e13 kg assuming a radius of 80 km which yields a
density of 1.578e-2 kg/m3 or 15.78 g/m3 which is way, way low. In fact it's
much lower than the density of air.

Three possibilities: I made a mistake in my calculation, Google's gravity
value for the Death Star is incorrect, we shouldn't expect consistency from a
story George Lucas made up almost 40 years ago.

~~~
iron_ball
Wouldn't you assume the Death Star has artificial earth-normal gravity, just
like all the spaceships? (Not to crash the geeky fun with geeky observations.)

------
henning
How exactly did they compute that constant? I suspect the figure they give is
the result of many heated debates and much flaming on mailing lists and
whiteboards.

~~~
deathbyzen
Well theres so much material in the Expanded Universe including a book called
"Death Star" that tells the story of the Rebel Alliance victory from the
perspective of people who worked there. So, I would just have to assume that
they went over the specs/dimensions/weight of the Death Star at some point.

<http://www.starwars.com/databank/location/deathstar/?id=eu>

~~~
nfriedly
That page itself has conflicting reports of the size. At the top it says
"Size: 160 kilometers in diameter," but lower on down the page, it says "The
Death Star was 120 kilometers in diameter."

~~~
maxtilford
My 'A Guide to the Star Wars Universe' is telling me the first one was 120 km,
and the second one was 160 km.

~~~
rkowalick
GRAVITY_DEATH_STAR_I clearly tells us they are only concerned with the first
death star...not the second.

Future versions of Android may feature GRAVITY_DEATH_STAR_II

------
bigthboy
I bet they called George Lucas and asked him...

~~~
jotto
or referenced the essential guide to vehicles and vessels

[http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Guide-Vehicles-Vessels-
Star/...](http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Guide-Vehicles-Vessels-
Star/dp/034539299X/)

------
ErrantX
Gotta love googles sense of humor!

------
markessien
The real mystery is - why did they drop the e from neptune?

------
twopoint718
What, no fine structure constant? Not even h-bar?

